
Simplifying "Intriguing properties of neural networks" - cs_is_tough
https://iq.opengenus.org/intriguing-properties-neural-network/
======
MarkusQ
The disjointed presentation and numerous typos make this harder to read than
the original paper, IMHO.

------
verdverm
Original paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1312.6199](https://arxiv.org/abs/1312.6199)

